#ubuntu-co 2011-10-04
 * IngForigua saluda
 * Andphe se hace el loco
<zea88> hola amigos ubunto
<zea88> ubuntu
<zea88> tengo un problema que esta que me vuela la cabeza y no se como resolverlo
<zea88> alguien que me ayude
<Andphe> zea88, no hace falta que pregunte si puede preguntar
<Andphe> simplemente pregunte
<Andphe> :)
<zea88> acavo de instalar el ubuntu 10.10 a un portatil acer
<zea88> todo fue normal
<zea88> hice las particiones bien y todo funciona a la perfeccion
<zea88> el problema surgio cuando intente guardar archivos en los discos de informacio
<zea88> no tenia permisos para modificar ni leer  ni guardar nada en los discos
<Andphe> estan montados como solo lectura seguramente
<zea88> fui al disco le di clikc derecho permisos y todas las pestañas de permisos estan  desactivadas
<Andphe> y esos discos los configuro ud para que se automontaran o que ?
<Andphe> no me queda claro
<Andphe> pero ya me voy a dormir :P
<Andphe> intento como root ?
<zea88> pues desde el gestor de particiones solo les di su tamañano, y su lugas
<zea88> lugar
<Andphe> hmm
<Andphe> osea son particiones nuevas ?
<zea88> uno quedo como /home y el otro como /usr
<Andphe> no son particiones con archivos viejos
<zea88> si son nuevas
<Andphe> osea no puede escribir en /home ?
<zea88> no
<zea88> y ya prove en la terminal el comando sudo chmod y nada
<zea88> estando como root claro
<Andphe> eso esta bien raro
<Andphe> no ha tenido problemas de disco?
<zea88> no el disco lo compre hoy
<zea88> ya he echo esta misma instalacio 3 veces hoy
<Andphe> la cosa es que cuando hay un problema de disco, es probable que el sistema reinicie como solo lectura
<Andphe> mount | grep home
<zea88> y  que solucio abra para camiar eso?
<Andphe> que sale en ese comando ?
<zea88> root@jerson-Aspire-5315:/home/jerson# sudo chmod Informacion2/media/sda4 chmod: falta un operando después de «Informacion2/media/sda4» Pruebe «chmod --help» para obtener más información.
<Andphe> bueno debo irme a dormir, lo que yo haria es determinar si hay un error en el arranque y por eso la particion pasa a ser read only
<zea88> como hago eso?
<Andphe> con mount | grep home se puede ver el estado
<zea88> ok gracias
<Andphe> en mi caso muestra
<Andphe> /dev/sda3 on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0)
<Andphe> ese rw indica que esta de lectura y escritura
<Andphe> si no tiene es rw probablemente este de solo lectura
<Andphe> entonces yo miraria con dmesg
<Andphe> a ver si sale algun error asociado al disco
<Andphe> y ya con el mensaje de error
<Andphe> lo buscaria en google
<Andphe> zea88, buenas noches  y buena suerte :)
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-05
<Lamusj> Buenas noches!
<Lamusj> Que pena, alguien conoce o sabe de la configuracion de hosting y dominios en godaddy?
<ing_> buenas
<ing_> a todos
<manuel__> buenas tardes alguien aqui?
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-06
<Holaaaa> hola buenas noches
<Holaaaa> por favor sabes alguien como puedo instalar messenger en el ordena con ubuntu?
<Andphe> Hola, Holaaaa 
<Andphe> puede probar amsn 
<Andphe> o emesene
<Andphe> ambos los puede buscar en los repositorios
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-07
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-08
<josero> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
<vientosolar> buenas
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, como vamos'
<SergioMeneses> ?
<vientosolar> hola Sergio
<vientosolar> muy bien, te cuento que estamos organizando el 5to JSOL en villavicencio
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> que es el JSOL?
<vientosolar> me gustaria que fuera alguien del equipo UbuntuCO
<vientosolar> Jornada de Software libre
<vientosolar> el 15 de octubre
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, necesitas que den una charla?
<vientosolar> pues me gustaria que nos colaboraran con un taller...  si se puede
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, hay habria que ver lo del transporte y la estadia
<vientosolar> pues si, podriamos gestionar eso
<SergioMeneses> eso eso...
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, envia la invitación a la lista del concilio ubuntu-co-concilio@lists.launchpad.net
<SergioMeneses> cuando nos reunamos lo discutimos :D y te respondemos por correo
<vientosolar> yo envie un mensaje ayer a la lista
<vientosolar> contandoles
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, si pero la lista general es diferente a la del concilio
<SergioMeneses> el concilio son los miembros de u-co encargados de la administracion :D
<vientosolar> ahhh ok
<vientosolar> y CDs no podemos conseguir?
<vientosolar> ven, en un rato te puedo molestar? Es que tengo los PPA con errores
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, la verdad no hay cds ahorita en stack de los oficiales
<SergioMeneses> tocaria esperar al lanzamiento de la nueva version a ver cuantos llegan
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, quita los ppa q agregaste
<SergioMeneses> a lo mejor estan descontinuados
<vientosolar>  mmmmmm 
<vientosolar> son esos que me generan error..
<vientosolar> si?
<Andphe> yo tengo unos CDs de kubuntu y de Ubuntu Server
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, ↑↑
<Andphe> son pocos eso si
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, que bueno!
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, compartenos el error
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, perfecto! si los necesitamos te contactamos!
<Andphe> listo
<vientosolar> como es el pastebin para pegarlo?
<Andphe> paste.ubuntu.com
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704574/
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, Andphe miren esta linea del update
<SergioMeneses> http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe i386 Packages   
<SergioMeneses> es de "dapper"
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ese es tu problema... draper ya fue descontinuada
<SergioMeneses> que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<vientosolar> 11.04
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, si... mira tus repositorios
<SergioMeneses> y deja solo los de natty
<vientosolar> esos de dapper que son?
<vientosolar> como hago para quitarlos?
<vientosolar> sergioMeneses como quito los paquetes?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, lo puedes hacer desde synaptic
<SergioMeneses> donde dice repositorios
<vientosolar> le quite el "chulo" a dapper drake.. eso es todo?
<vientosolar> o debo hacer algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> ahora haz de nuevo el update a ver
<vientosolar> todavia me salen algunos errores
<SergioMeneses> paste
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, ↑↑↑
<vientosolar> voy, en otra terminal para no copiar 
<vientosolar> mas de lo debido
<vientosolar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704587/ sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> lo veo casi igual... muchos errores
<SergioMeneses> vamos a volarlos manualmente
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, estas listo?
<vientosolar> sip
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, escribe esto en una terminal
<SergioMeneses> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<SergioMeneses> me avisas
<vientosolar> ya abrio el gedit
<vientosolar> sergioMeneses
<vientosolar> solo hay 2 lineas que dicen dapper
<vientosolar> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main resticted universe multiverse
<vientosolar> deb http://archive.ubuntu-com/ubuntu dapper-updates main resticted universe multiverse
<vientosolar> listo
<vientosolar> ahora solo me sale: 
<vientosolar> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<vientosolar> E: No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, aja
<SergioMeneses> ahora
<SergioMeneses> cierra synaptic
<SergioMeneses> y actualiza por consola
<SergioMeneses> y cierra el gedit
<vientosolar> ok. Listo. Pero la actualizacion por gestor no me da.. porque?
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> escribe en consola update-manager
<vientosolar> ya te copio el error
<SergioMeneses> oks
<vientosolar> installArchives() failed: 
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 31%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 62%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 93%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 100%%
<vientosolar> Preconfigurando paquetes ...
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 31%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 62%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 93%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 100%%
<vientosolar> Preconfigurando paquetes ...
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 31%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 62%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 93%%
<vientosolar> Extrayendo plantillas para los paquetes: 100%%
<vientosolar> Preconfigurando paquetes ...
<vientosolar> dpkg: error: analizando archivo /var/lib/dpkg/available cerca de la lnea 376:
<vientosolar>  el nombre del campo `Pa/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/cxgb4/cxgb4.ko' debe estar seguido por dos puntos
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, error nuevo
<vientosolar> ese es de los nuevos paquetes.. 
<vientosolar> para un paquete que dice advanced dkpg
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, no creo... puedes hacer un sudo apt-get update ?
<vientosolar> si, sin errores
<SergioMeneses> ahora ejecuta
<SergioMeneses> sdo apt-get upgrade
<SergioMeneses> sudo
<SergioMeneses> y me dices si te deja actualizar
<vientosolar> dpkg: error: analizando archivo «/var/lib/dpkg/available» cerca de la línea 376:
<vientosolar>  el nombre del campo `Pa/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/cxgb4/cxgb4.ko' debe estar seguido por dos puntos
<vientosolar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, mira
<SergioMeneses> http://thejavo.blogspot.com/2011/08/dpkg-error-analizando-archivo.html
<SergioMeneses> la solución
<SergioMeneses> pruebala y nos cuentas
<vientosolar> listo
<vientosolar> ya quedo bien
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar, oks
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-09
<orojasgarces> buenas alguien sabe cuando sale la ultima version de ubuntu
<orojasgarces> alguna fecha oficial 
<Andphe> hola
<orojasgarces> hola
<Andphe> yo vi uno el otro dia
<Andphe> a ver si lo encuentro
<Andphe> scheduled for release on 13 October 2011
<Andphe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Andphe> orojasgarces, http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<orojasgarces> listo gracias
<Andphe> k
<tkw-one[theBades> pues sale cuando vea la luz.
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-01
<battlefield3> hola gente
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-02
<Costeelation> hey hey
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Tardes
<Costeelation> buenas tardes caballero
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-03
<JHOSMAN> Partido? donde?? 
<DGUERRERO> de casualidad no hay un duro en Wine que me ayude a corregir unos errores de un juego?
<hollman> que estan regalando ?
<IngForigua> linaporras: es el congreso de la glua
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> no el de la uniminuto que es el 2 de nov
<IngForigua> andresmujica: llene el concilio patron
<IngForigua> andresmujica: lol cuando no esta sergio severo relajo
<hollman> JHOSMAN, me invito a ? si hay algo ?
<hollman> se va a opinar de algo ?
<hollman> hay reunion ?
<andresmujica> hollman:  claro
<hollman> andresmujica, :-o
<hollman> compaÑero, milagro de leerlo
<andresmujica> va a llamar al orden gran lider que nos abandono ???
<IngForigua> kiai
<IngForigua> si 
<IngForigua> en #ubuntu-co-meeting
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-co-metting
<hollman> bueno que hay que hacer para ser el lider ? :P
<hollman> jajajajaja
<IngForigua> lider ufffffffffff tiene que trin jajaja
<IngForigua> lider solo hay uno xDDDD wilfredo
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja lol
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: toca es el post release party
<IngForigua> linaporras: siempre se duerme al comenzar
<IngForigua> o esta en esas reuniones de locos
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua claro que hay post xD para q cree que linaporras dice q 20K aprox! 
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<IngForigua> pero que sea bueno si no yo trin jajaja
<linaporras> jjjja
<linaporras> 20 es pa la comida
<linaporras> y lode mas que quieran para el foforro
<linaporras> y no me duermo hago tareas
<JHOSMAN> luiscano ya se quiere gorrear la farra 
<JHOSMAN> jajaja 
<Fernando_Giraldo> que JHOSMAN y josefo que?
<JHOSMAN> no sé xD 
<JHOSMAN> por lo menos ya sale en el Dash de Unity 
<JHOSMAN> jajaja
<kuadrosx> bueno, algun dia los acompañare en una reunion de esas :P
<JHOSMAN> ahhh no miento! 
<JHOSMAN> http://jhosman.com/en/ubuntu/unity/twitter-lens-for-ubuntu-quantal/ 
<JHOSMAN> Twitter se sobrecargó y no salió nada 
<JHOSMAN> jajaj
<Fernando_Giraldo> kuadrosx, cuando quiera compa
<Fernando_Giraldo> bienvenido
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo siempre lo veo ahi, pero no habla mucho
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo:  linaporras http://www.facebook.com/jhosman.lizarazo/posts/10151179852629936
<Fernando_Giraldo> debería animarse, mire que yo no soy del concilio pero ahi estoy
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica apenas salga de la U voy para allá =) 
<kuadrosx> Fernando_Giraldo: aah yo decia en las de lanzamiento
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajajajaja
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica no me había fijado de eso 
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok kuadrosx pense que era en estas de concilio
<JHOSMAN> xD jajajaj lol 
<andresmujica> Fernando_Giraldo: kuadrosx miren que jhosman pidio que reportaran el perfil por spam y jose de una lo hizo.
<andresmujica> ni mas faltaba
<kuadrosx> Fernando_Giraldo: yo soy viejo por aca pero nada :P
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica, jajajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> muy charro
<andresmujica>  TAREA10: kuadrosx va a hacer el papeleo y vueltas para hacerse miembro del team el próximo jueves      resp: kuadrosx     FAIL 
<Fernando_Giraldo> kuadrosx, ok
<andresmujica> Reunión Agosto 09/2010
<JHOSMAN> Voy a cambiar las portadas de las redes sociales y me iré a dormir mañana será un larrrgo dia..... 
<JHOSMAN> xD buena kadrosx jaja
<andresmujica> chao chicos
<andresmujica> saludos
<andresmujica> byena meeting
<kuadrosx> andresmujica: lol
<kuadrosx> vea pues, aparesco en el acta y todo
<kuadrosx> 2010 :|
<kuadrosx> como pasa el tiempo
<JHOSMAN> :P
<kuadrosx> el JHOSMAN se fue y volvio y todo
<kuadrosx> no?
<kuadrosx> o estoy mal de personaje
<JHOSMAN> :o hooo si verdad jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> kuadrosx, y vos porque no te animas mas?
<kuadrosx> Fernando_Giraldo: tengo muchas cosas que hacer
<kuadrosx> no me da el tiempo
<kuadrosx> cuando sea millonario les ayudo
<kuadrosx> xD
<JHOSMAN> osea cuando? 
<kuadrosx> pa mediados del 2012
<kuadrosx> xD
<JHOSMAN> :o
<kuadrosx> vee
<kuadrosx> que bruto
<JHOSMAN> ya se pasó mijo 
<JHOSMAN> le toca! 
<kuadrosx> 2013
<kuadrosx> pero pues no es seguro
<kuadrosx> y bueno cuando viva en tabago
<kuadrosx> ahora ando en tierras extranjeras
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno yo los dejo
<Fernando_Giraldo> tengo cosas que hacer
<Fernando_Giraldo> suerte a todos
<JHOSMAN> linaporras =)  en serio tu eres la de rifas, juegos y espectaculos !
<JHOSMAN> wenas tkw_one_malo
<tkw_one_malo> only girls ... 
<DGUERRERO> buenas noches a todos, i'm off
<linaporras> jajajjjajajaj
<linaporras> rifas juegs y espectaculos
<linaporras> jaja
<ingeniero> buenas
<ingeniero> una prregunta
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-04
<battlefield3> ¿alguien para off toppic?
<joseCO> hola 
<hollman> ola
<hollman> ash se fue
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-05
<Adalid_Negro> Buenas noches tiempo sin pasar por aqui
<viperhoot> Adalid_Negro: o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cuanto le costo la visa?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: aqui se paga un derecho
<viperhoot> me costó 190 soles
<viperhoot> hmmmm
<viperhoot> 70 dolares más o menos
<viperhoot> creo que esa info te salía en la web de la embajada de suecia en bogotá
<viperhoot> que es donde creo que la tramitaste
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo no vi el monto
<SergioMeneses> tenes el link?
<viperhoot> a ver dame un min
<SergioMeneses> ok
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: 20 euros
<viperhoot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1058672
<viperhoot> uhh http://www.swedenabroad.com/es-ES/Embassies/Bogota-DC/Visite-Suecia/Informacion-sobre-visa-Schengen-sys1/
<viperhoot> el segundo link
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, seguro el segundo xD
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: heheh si
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no es tan caro
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: aqui un poco más
<SergioMeneses> veo
<Costeelation> hola a todos
<Costeelation> en que andan
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> que aburridos
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-06
<k-milogars> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-10-07
<k-milogars> buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-01
<Meganet> buenas comunidad algunos me puede ayudar en un programa en java
#ubuntu-co 2013-10-05
<XxmelomanoxX> asd
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-30
<Ubuntero|35718> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-02
<ofprieto> hola buenas noches
#ubuntu-co 2014-10-03
<manolodj> buenas
<manolodj> tengo unas dudas por resolver y quisiera saber si las puedo resolver o alguien me puede ayudar
<kuadrosx> manolodj: pregunta, para poder saber si sabemos :)
<kuadrosx> o si se, ya que soy el unico por aca
<manolodj> como te va  ... mira que hace como 15 dias compre un pc portatil con sistema opretivo ubuntu
<manolodj> pero me llego sin que le instalaran el sistema
<manolodj> y llame y me enviaron el cd para instalarlo .. lo instale pero el pc anda muy lento
<manolodj> y aparte de eso es que el volumen  se escucha muy bajo y no me permite instalar el software de dj ya que soy dj y necesito poder trabajar con el virtual dj de la pioneer
<manolodj> que puedo hacer para mejorar eso y poder utilizar programas como ese en mi pc ???
<kuadrosx> probaste subiendo el volumen?
<kuadrosx> manolodj: paree que el virtual dj funciona bien con "wine" que es un programa que ejecuta programas de windows
<kuadrosx> manolodj: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XzeXxaC8ZI
<manolodj> si pero no puede uno bajarle por que se escucha muy bajitico y es muy maluco estar abriendo la conf del vol ya que esta lento y no se por que  si es un pc nuevo y que hace poco le instale el sistema operativo
<kuadrosx> hmm
<manolodj> inclusio ni lo uso por que por lento me aburre
<manolodj> y no he podido trabajar con el por lo mismo que te comento
<kuadrosx> manolodj: apt://gnome-system-monitor
<kuadrosx> mira que lo hace lento
<kuadrosx> manolodj: que tarjeta grafica tiene el pc?
<manolodj> no recuerdo
<manolodj> ya te digo
<kuadrosx> sudo lshw
<kuadrosx> en una terminal
<manolodj> ok
<kuadrosx> manolodj: prueba con 
<kuadrosx> apt://jockey-gtk
<manolodj> me dice archivo no existente
<manolodj> con ninguno de los comandos que me has especificado amigo
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> la mayoria no son comandos
<kuadrosx> bueno dale
<kuadrosx> ree -h
<kuadrosx> free -h
<manolodj> ok
<manolodj> esto sale
<manolodj> free: invalid option -- 'h'
<manolodj> usage: free [-b|-k|-m|-g] [-l] [-o] [-t] [-s delay] [-c count] [-V]
<manolodj>   -b,-k,-m,-g show output in bytes, KB, MB, or GB
<manolodj>   -l show detailed low and high memory statistics
<manolodj>   -o use old format (no -/+buffers/cache line)
<manolodj>   -t display total for RAM + swap
<manolodj>   -s update every [delay] seconds
<manolodj>   -c update [count] times
<manolodj>   -V display version information and exit
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> free -m
<manolodj> jajajaja ok
<kuadrosx> aca free -h funciona
<kuadrosx> que raro
<manolodj> total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<manolodj> Mem:          3417       2229       1187          0        115        813
<manolodj> -/+ buffers/cache:       1300       2116
<manolodj> Swap:         3548          0       3548
<kuadrosx> manolodj: ok, ahora dale
<kuadrosx> top
<manolodj> esta cargando un poco de vainas  jejejeje
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> manolodj: toca que me mandes un screenshot o algo
<manolodj> ok
<kuadrosx> manolodj: http://imgur.com/ o algo asi
<kuadrosx> manolodj: tambien prueba http://askubuntu.com/a/47511
<kuadrosx> a ver si te faltan drivers
<manolodj> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Xb1ooG6S6ekGpMwfEeA5
<kuadrosx> manolodj: ejecuta
<kuadrosx> glxgears
<kuadrosx> te debe dar algo como esto
<kuadrosx> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.820 FPS
<manolodj> abro otra terminalm verdad ?
<kuadrosx> a para cerrar top
<kuadrosx> dale q
<kuadrosx> 'q'
<manolodj> cargan varios
<manolodj> ya te envio un pantallaso
<manolodj> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6kUNwWIARvqBHnFf9rVG
<kuadrosx> uff
<kuadrosx> y esta lento? :p
<manolodj> si
<manolodj> por que ???
<manolodj> que hay de raro ???
<kuadrosx> manolodj: que no hay nada raro
<manolodj> por que yo abro una pestaña , una  aplicación , o algo y se me demora varios segundos para que abra
<kuadrosx> osea el procesador esta bien, la memoria tambien(2G libres) y la tarjeta de video esta bien
<manolodj> que puede ser entonces  ???
<kuadrosx> manolodj: no se
<manolodj> jejejejejeje
<kuadrosx> manolodj: la verdad yo uso kde en lugar de unity :P
<kuadrosx> http://www.kubuntu.org/ :P
<kuadrosx> podrias probar
<manolodj> en ese da mas facilidad de instalarle programas como el virtual dj de la pioneer ???
<manolodj> y el world of warcrafth  ???
<kuadrosx> no, es igual en esa parte
<manolodj> ammmmmmm
<manolodj> que diferencia hay entre ellos ???
<kuadrosx> manolodj: son visualmente diferentes
<manolodj> tenes una imagen donde pueda verlo como es ???
<kuadrosx> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<kuadrosx> es mas normal
<manolodj> si
<manolodj> se ve bn
<manolodj> oye es verdad q el ofice de estos sistemas operativos no son compatibles con windows ???
<kuadrosx> manolodj: no
<kuadrosx> osea si es verdad, puedes abrir los archivos con libreoffice y eso, pero pues no puedes correr office
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-29
<Guest70650> Hola, alguien me lee?
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-30
<diego_> Hola a todos, tengo un problema al arrancar mi distro, alguien me podría ayudar a mirar qué pasa?
#ubuntu-co 2015-10-01
<Ubuntero|65449> hola
<Ubuntero|65449> alguien sabe como tatuar una placa base
<Nadi3d_> Ubuntero|65449:  para eso hay cautins
<Nadi3d_> esta el cautin
<Ubuntero|11864> buenas tardes, quisiera saber quien vende en colombia Ubunto y como puedo pagar un soporte con el mismo fabrinate
